# XHTML RadioButton sperren



## Ajaxer999 (3. Jul 2012)

Gute Morge,

ich hab eine Frage bezüglich des disablen's von einem RadioButton.

Meine xhtml sieht so aus:

<p:selectBooleanCheckbox itemLabel="#{msgs.unternehmen}"/> 
<p:selectBooleanCheckbox  itemLabel="#{msgs.bewerber}"/>  
<p:ajax event="click" update="telefonAbsage" listener="#{bewerbungAblehnen.telefon}"/>  


Die Checkbox (RadioButton), die gesperrt werden soll enthält folgendes:

<p:selectBooleanCheckbox disabled="#{bewerbungAblehnen.telefon}" id="telefonAbsage" value="#{cc.attrs.absage.telefonischeAbsage}" itemLabel="#{msgs.telefonischeAbsage}" />


Nun frage ich mich, warum das nicht funktioniert?
Die Methode in der bean sieht folgendermaßen aus und stimmt eig auch.


```
public boolean getTelefon(){
		return !EnumBewerbungsAbsageDurch.Bewerber
				.equals(bewerbung.getAbsage().getAbsageDurch());
	}
```

Ich möchte, dass wenn von den oberen zwei Checkboxen Bewerber ausgewählt ist,
die untere gesperrt werden soll, also hier die letzte in meinem Beispiel.

Wieso funkt das so nicht?

Gruss & danke!


----------



## Nogothrim (3. Jul 2012)

das p:ajax muss als Kind-Element an die beiden oberen Checkboxen, alleine kann es nicht existieren  Das Event sollte "change" heissen.


----------



## Ajaxer999 (3. Jul 2012)

Okay,

das habe ich auch geändert:

   <p:selectBooleanCheckbox itemLabel="#{msgs.unternehmen}" value="#{bewerbungAblehnen.unternehmen}"/> 
				        <p:selectBooleanCheckbox  itemLabel="#{msgs.bewerber}"  value="#{bewerbungAblehnen.telefon}">
				            <p:ajax event="click" update="telefonAbsage"/>  
				        </p:selectBooleanCheckbox>


aber wieso change und nicht update?


----------



## Ajaxer999 (3. Jul 2012)

Meinte natürlich wieso change und nicht click, gibts click nicht?

gruss


----------



## Ajaxer999 (3. Jul 2012)

Sorry hier kann man nicht editieren.

Warum auch an beide oberen Checkboxen?
Es soll ja nur n ajax ausgelöst werden wenn Bewerber angeklickt wird, also die Untere.

Gruss


----------



## Nogothrim (3. Jul 2012)

Oh sorry dann habe ich dich wohl falsch verstanden, in dem Fall muss es natürlich nur an die untere Checkbox. Es kann auch sein, dass "click" auch ein gültiges Event ist, aber ich finde "change" besser, da es eingabeneutral ist. Wenn es jemand schafft die Checkbox durch Tastaturbedienung zu togglen, würde z.B. click nicht ausgelöst.


----------



## Ajaxer999 (3. Jul 2012)

Okay,

funktioniert bis auf dass ich statt RadioButtons Checkboxen genommen habe und da "change" sowieso nicht funktioniert.

Wie müsste das denn mit RadioButtons aussehen?
Kannst mir da n Beispiel machen bitte?
Mein Code sieht jetzt so aus und funktioniert so auch, nur eben mit RadioButtons glaube ich. :

			        <p:selectBooleanCheckbox itemLabel="#{msgs.unternehmen}"/> 
				        <p:selectBooleanCheckbox  itemLabel="#{msgs.bewerber}"">
				            <p:ajax event="change" update="telefonAbsage"/>  
				        </p:selectBooleanCheckbox>


					<p:selectBooleanCheckbox disabled="#{cc.attrs.absage.absageDurch == 'Bewerber'}" id="telefonAbsage" value="#{cc.attrs.absage.telefonischeAbsage}"
						itemLabel="#{msgs.telefonischeAbsage}" />


----------

